# aluminum welding, powdercoating and megasquirt completion



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

photos usually tell 1000 words so here ya go:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good luck ont he MS...i had it on my sr20turbo before i ditched it a few days later. it comes with no base maps so it makes tuning a bitch


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> good luck ont he MS...i had it on my sr20turbo before i ditched it a few days later. it comes with no base maps so it makes tuning a bitch



well, we shall see.. being an infiniti master tech by day probably helps


----------

